# Photographer Friendly Free Image Hosting



## IMGPal (Sep 2, 2005)

Hello Photographers we at www.imgpal.com have great news for you 

We have opened up a new free image hosting service.  Safe, Speedy, and quickly you can upload all the photos you want 

Filesize limitations are 1.5MB and we support most major image types.

We do support direct linking, so feel free to upload all the images you need.

Visit us at www.imgpal.com


----------



## LizM (Sep 3, 2005)

Believe it or not I don't think there are any hidden image grabs in their terms of service...and they are only a paragraph long.  Might be worth checking out.


----------

